# POSTING RULES of the DVR-921 Support Forum



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The DVR-921 support forum is completely different than all other forums on DBSTalk. This area is going to be highly moderated, so if you post a message that doesn't follow the more stringent rules, your post will either be moved to the general discussion forums, or it will be deleted.

*The rules are simple: This ares is to be used for only bug reports, feature requests, and issues that the Dish 921 programmers need to see. All discussion, whining, complaining, Dish Network bashing, Directv bashing and the like will not be tolerated in this forum. In other words, unlike the rest of DBSTalk, the support forum is NOT a free-speaking forum. This is not the place to ask where to get a 921, or when they will be available in your area. The Dish Network folks are busy making the 921 a better receiver, and don't have time to wade through a bunch of useless clutter.*

Dish Network programmers and engineers will be reading the messages in this forum. Occasionally, they may even reply directly. Other times, they will reply through me. All messages that I receive from the programming team will be posted here, with their permission.

To submit bug reports, please follow these rules: All bug reports must include your software version, Bootstrap version, and Flash version. These values are located on the System Information screen. After that information, describe the bug or problem. Be as specific to the steps you took to create the problem as you possibly can - the bug has a much better chance of being fixed if you are very specific in your reporting. As an example, you could say "My 921 crashed when I was recording", but that doesn't help the programmers find the bug. "My 921 crashed and rebooted while I was recording XXX show on tuner 1 from channel XXX. The crash happened when I pressed the DVR button on the remote." That's an example of a specific bug report desciption.

You must be a registered user of DBSTalk to post in this forum. No guest postings will be allowed here.

*When posting a message, you must put the message type in the title. The types of messages are as follows:

FEATURE REQUEST:
BUG REPORT: 
ASK DISH:
ASK DBSTALK:*

So, with all of that said, thanks to Dish Network for agreeing to allow DBSTalk to assist in DVR-921 support in an official capacity. Welcome aboard - it's good to have you back!


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

How can we be sure its dish network people replying through you and not you replying by yourself?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I will make it very obvious when any message that I post comes from Dish folks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

And how will we know if it's direct from Dish folks? This is such a mind-boggling and welcome possibility I'm not sure I'll recognize it when I see it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

They'll either identify themselves, or will do so to me.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bumping, as there are quite a few new 921 users who obviously haven't read the posting rules in this forum. Particularly:

*When posting a message, you must put the message type in the title. The types of messages are as follows:

FEATURE REQUEST:
BUG REPORT: 
ASK DISH:
ASK DBSTALK:*


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark, thanks for the good information. Hopefully the engineers will resolve issues with our help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's why we're doing this...


----------

